# Exter Town Forest/ Oakland Trails



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 8, 2010)

Anyone know anything about the riding here? My dad lives 20 minutes away and I have thought about heading over but not quite sure what to expect.   One of the LBS guys says the riding is good and clearly worth doing.  I figured I would ask the experts to see whats up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 8, 2010)

I live 5 miles from there.  From the small bit I've seen, it looks fantastic.  I don't ride, but I have jogged in there a bit.  In the ten miles or so of trails I've explored I've seen numerous developed features.  The log paths through the swamps on the Newfields side are pretty impressive.  Nothing technical, but clearly a massive undertaking to build.

My understanding is it's the best riding on the NH seacoast.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info!! I actually am spending some time with my dad in Kittery so tomorrow, weather permitting, I am going to check them out!


----------

